# gun oil fragrance?



## Equestrian (Dec 26, 2013)

I tried the fragrance o finder and no luck. Does anyone out there know if this fragrance exists?


----------



## lsg (Dec 26, 2013)

http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/products_id/202671 has _gunpowder_ fragrance.


----------



## paillo (Dec 26, 2013)

Ooooh, that sounds wonderful for all the hunters in my DH's family. I've actually never bought from SaveOnScents, but think I have to try this. Is it worth the extra $$ to upgrade the oil to Ultra or Extreme on their products? Guessing it depends on the fragrance, wish they had longer descriptions, but the reviews are really helpful.


----------



## lsg (Dec 26, 2013)

paillo, I  think it is worth it as you don't have to use as much.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Dec 28, 2013)

i read the reviews on that gunpowder scent link, most said that it didnt meet the mark, but smelled more smokey. What has it done in your experience? i am looking for a scent like this for my husband.


----------



## lsg (Dec 28, 2013)

I have not used it, just pointing the OP in that direction.  It always pays to read the reviews before buying.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Dec 30, 2013)

I haven't seen one. I wish someone would make a Hoppes #9 FO, that would be awesome!


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 2, 2014)

I made a soap for my husband last year with their gunpowder fragrance and he said it was nice but not really gun-ny.  I still have some of it.  Would you like a sniffer?  I'm happy to mail one, just PM me your address.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 2, 2014)

If you want hunter's soap that actually works in the field, use anise EO.  It masks human scent.


----------



## kmarvel (May 18, 2015)

My Mountain Soaps said:


> i read the reviews on that gunpowder scent link, most said that it didnt meet the mark, but smelled more smokey. What has it done in your experience? i am looking for a scent like this for my husband.


 

I made it this weekend.  Smells like Hoppe's No9!!  I have sold the entire 12 bars and they still have to cure!


----------



## dixiedragon (May 19, 2015)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=517421#post517421

Weird coincidence, we are talking about this on another thread. Save on Scents has a scent called Gunmetal (Hoppes 9). The OP on the other post hasn't confirmed if that's the FO they used.


----------

